# Oh no ...!



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My beautiful green butterfly VT died ... he was perfectly okay this morning, I think. I'd only had him a week, fell in love with him ... I'm gonna miss this boy. 

He didn't even have a name yet. 

SIP, darling ....


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh Fleetfish, boo. So sorry, poor little guy


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. SIP


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. SIP, little fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a pretty little guy.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry for your loss. sip.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

SIP, little guy. You were beautiful


----------

